# Middle name for Andrew



## Helena_

when I (finally) get pregnant I know that if I have a boy I will be naming him Andrew. It's the name of me older brother who was born sleeping. OH and I just can't figure out middle names for baby boy.... 

For some reason I keep thinking the name Zachary Andrew but I'm not sure if I like it's reverser; Andrew Zachary. 

Any one have any middle names for Andrew?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Andrew William
Andrew Thomas
Andrew Matthew
Andrew Michael
Andrew Jordan
Andrew John
Andrew James (this sounds nice... i love the initials "AJ")


----------



## Hunbun

I actually really like Andrew Zachary, I think its quite unusual. 

But as RubyRainbows said above, Andrew James sounds great together.


----------



## Helena_

thanks! 

I really like Andrew Michael, Andrew James and am starting to like Andrew Zachary


----------



## XfairyhopesX

jenson
harris
lloyd
lucas


----------



## cooch

That's really admirable, wanting to name after his brother but would he not consider it as the middle name?? I do like the name and its what my younger cousin is called. Might be easier calling after someone for the middle though


----------



## Mummyjohnson

My dads name is andrew barry jamison hehe! I really like the name and think it would suit most middle names. Zachary would be nice after it x x


----------



## NuKe

i think it depends on the surname!


----------



## Mrs_Jubilee

My little boy is called Andrew Fergus after our dad's, and my dad's Andrew Birrell :) x


----------



## CanadianMaple

Andrew Ryan is my nephew's name!


----------



## cupcaker

My partner is Andrew Michael I like that


----------



## sue_88

Does it have to be Zachary........because I think Andrew Zach sounds lovely. :)


----------



## MollieMay

How about Andrew Scott? x


----------



## CJane

I like Andrew John, or Andrew James but depends on your surname.

I agree with earlier poster, I think AJ has a nice ring to it as a nickname when he is older.


----------



## curly79

I like Andrew Jay, but I like Jay with a lot of names.


----------



## LunaRose

Personally, if Andrew is named after someone else, I would use it as a middle name. I think it allows the child to have their own name and identity, but you still honour that person .. Just my preference :flower:

Andrew Zachary or Zachary Andrew are both nice!

I think these names work either way around ..

Andrew Oliver
Andrew Elliott
Andrew Joseph
Andrew Owen
Andrew Jacob
Andrew Edward
Andrew Benjamin
Andrew Oscar


----------



## Helena_

the thing is, it would be his own identity. No one talks about Andrew at all. I guess there isn't much to talk about if you know what I mean. I don't think anyone really thinks about it much and it would mean so much to my mom. When he died my grandmother threw away the only picture she had of him because she thought it was "gross" and then after that it was as if he never existed (this is all stuff my mom had told me). I also happen to really like the name and can't think of any other boy names I like. Thanks for the suggestions everyone!


----------



## Helena_

cooch said:


> That's really admirable, wanting to name after his brother but would he not consider it as the middle name?? I do like the name and its what my younger cousin is called. Might be easier calling after someone for the middle though

It's actually my brother, not OHs and because he isn't living it won't make calling him confusing. As in there won't be two Andrews. I thought of Andrew as a middle name but I really have no idea what other boy name I would use. I can't seem to fall in love with any boy name.


----------

